# Gurami



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

LOL the humor in this pic is that i tried and tried to get a decent shot of this feller but he never kept still. now when i wasent trying to take a pic of him i do get a good pic of him ROFL!
Behold my Gurami or rather my Colisa fasciata


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

good shot of him, colors are really nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is that _Colisa labiosa?_ - Thick-lipped gourami

nice pic


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks









and no it is a Colisa fasciata as ive already said.
the two species can look very similar at times. when i first got him they sold him as a Colisa labiosa








but the greenish blue colors on his gill lids give him away as a fasciata


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, you are correct - nice spot, I hadn't noticed the gill cover differance between these two species before.

and yes you had already said - I just didn't notice


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Here's another pic of one of my critters








this one's a _Trichogaster trichopterus_


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

And here's my _Trichogaster leeri _


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, nice pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pearl gourami


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, nice pics


 I agree









*check my sig


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, nice pics
> ...


 me too


----------

